#  >  > Buying, Renting, Leasing Property, Houses, Bungalows, Villas and Land in Thailand >  >  > Thailand, Land, Property and Condo sales listings >  >  > Krabi Real Esate Agents >  >  Land for Sale in Krabi

## Property Consultant

24/02/06 *LAND FOR SALE* in Klong Haeng - just under 3 rai - 1.5 million per rai, very nice on the mountain - must view to appreciate! Please call 06-8933015

----------


## Property Consultant

28/04/06 *Land for sale* 1 rai plot with Chanote Tee Din title in Ao Nang / Ao Nam Mao area (near Route 4024 to Krabi Town). Call for viewing: 01-5374925.

----------


## Property Consultant

18/02/06 *Land for sale* Sloping plots with Chanote Tee Din title in Ao Nang. Quiet residential area behind school and next to luxury villa project. Off main road, 1.8 million per rai. Contact Khun Somkid: 09-7257047.

----------


## Property Consultant

09/03/06 *Land for sale* On the main road past Ao Nang School (approx 4km from beach). Ideal for residential project or commercial use. 2 rai with Chanote Tee Din title, 3.5 million Baht per rai. Tel: 09-7257047 (Khun Somkid).

----------


## Property Consultant

09/03/06 *Land for sale* 1 rai plot with Chanote Tee Din title in Ao Nang (Soi 3, behind school). 1.8 million Baht. Call for viewing: 09-7257047 (Khun Somkid).

----------

